# FIRST TIME COHUTTA



## deathwish (Dec 7, 2021)

Not trying to find out anybodies hunting spots, where might be a good location on the wildness side to check out.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 7, 2021)

3 forks. East cowpen. You will definitely be able to get away from people.


----------



## deathwish (Dec 7, 2021)

kevin17 said:


> 3 forks. East cowpen. You will definitely be able to get away from people.


Been looking at a topo map, there is a 4wd around cowpen mountain can that be traveled during the hunts, you could get away from people in this area also. Was also looking at rough creek around bald mountain, familiar with area?


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2021)

deathwish said:


> Been looking at a topo map, there is a 4wd around cowpen mountain can that be traveled during the hunts, you could get away from people in this area also. Was also looking at rough creek around bald mountain, familiar with area?


It is not hard to get away from people. Nearly everyone is within 200 yards of the rd. Camping away from everyone is difficult.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2021)

Just be aware that it is archery only for the remainder of the season.


----------



## deathwish (Dec 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Just be aware that it is archery only for the remainder of the season.


yea, Iwas going to try for next year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2021)

The pressure will be light for the remainder of the season. Try to go on days with warmer than average temps and look for sign in food plots (even the ones close to the rd).


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2021)

deathwish said:


> yea, Iwas going to try for next year.



10/4, I thought you were looking to go late season. Good luck to you, and kill em' all!


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 7, 2021)

deathwish said:


> Been looking at a topo map, there is a 4wd around cowpen mountain can that be traveled during the hunts, you could get away from people in this area also. Was also looking at rough creek around bald mountain, familiar with area?


That road is closed during the hunts. Word is rough creek is a mess of down trees from the fire. You might be better to check out rough ridge.


----------



## splatek (Dec 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> kill em' all!



Great album.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 7, 2021)

You can hog hunt with a rifle on cohutta now right?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> You can hog hunt with a rifle on cohutta now right?



I believe they changed the furbearer loophole.


----------



## deathwish (Dec 7, 2021)

kevin17 said:


> That road is closed during the hunts. Word is rough creek is a mess of down trees from the fire. You might be better to check out rough ridge.


Was there a fire around Bald Mountain, its been years since i traveled through this area.


----------



## Mattval (Dec 8, 2021)

Does Cohutta seem more remote than the other WMAs?


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Does Cohutta seem more remote than the other WMAs?


Yes


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 8, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I believe they changed the furbearer loophole.


 Can you or someone else show where you found this info? I've looked but I don't see where it changed from last year.


----------



## splatek (Dec 8, 2021)

They changed the weapon allowed. Now you have to use furbearer weapon during that season. It’sa subtle change back to old regs


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 8, 2021)

deathwish said:


> Was there a fire around Bald Mountain, its been years since i traveled through this area.


There was a fire in 2016 that might have got the western side of the Bald


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Can you or someone else show where you found this info? I've looked but I don't see where it changed from last year.



FERALHOGS may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. On some WMAs during the May 16-31 coyote season, feral hogs may be taken unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. On WMAs where feral hogs can be taken during May 16-31, any legal weapon may be used and hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange. Electronic calls may be used. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Dogs are NOT allowed unless otherwise specifed.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 9, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> FERALHOGS may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. On some WMAs during the May 16-31 coyote season, feral hogs may be taken unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. On WMAs where feral hogs can be taken during May 16-31, any legal weapon may be used and hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange. Electronic calls may be used. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Dogs are NOT allowed unless otherwise specifed.


Thank you!!


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m looking at the  regs right now, page 33 
*Small Game*
*Bobcat & Fox*
Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only. Hunting with dogs allowed. Night hunting allowed.

This is on page 14
*SMALL GAME & FURBEARER*

*Rifles and Handguns:* Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles.
If you are hunting fox and bobcat and are using centerfire are you not allowed to take a hog?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 9, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> I’m looking at the  regs right now, page 33
> *Small Game*
> *Bobcat & Fox*
> Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only. Hunting with dogs allowed. Night hunting allowed.
> ...



Private land, yes.  Not on a WMA or Chattahoochee and Oconee National Forest.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 9, 2021)

Chattahoochee National Forest  (outside of WMA'S):

Hogs and coyotes may be taken with archery equipment during archery deer season, with deer weapons during frearms deer season, with turkey weapons during turkey season and with small game weapons during small game dates.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 9, 2021)

Oconee National Forest (outside of WMA'S):

Hogs may be taken only during daylight hours consistent with regulations above. Coyotes may be taken during deer, turkey and small game hunts; weapons are restricted to legal frearms and archery equip- ment for the game species speci- fed for a particular hunt as indicated heretofore; electronic calls may be used; night hunting is prohibited.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 10, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> I’m looking at the  regs right now, page 33
> *Small Game*
> *Bobcat & Fox*
> Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only. Hunting with dogs allowed. Night hunting allowed.
> ...


They changed the law. Look at the wma section.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 10, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> They changed the law. Look at the wma section.


I saw it , was just confused about it from the other pages.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 11, 2021)

So this means I can't go after coyotes on Cohutta with my .25-06 during furbearer season? If that's so, then my last season at Cohutta is over...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 11, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> So this means I can't go after coyotes on Cohutta with my .25-06 during furbearer season? If that's so, then my last season at Cohutta is over...



You can kill all the coyotes and hogs you want to from now until February 28th, just have to use small game weapons.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> You can kill all the coyotes and hogs you want to from now until February 28th, just have to use small game weapons.


A really good reason to go buy a nice 22 mag or 17 caliber rifle.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 11, 2021)

Professor said:


> A really good reason to go buy a nice 22 mag or 17 caliber rifle.



Don’t forget that muzzle loaders are also a legal option during small game as well as turkey season, so close to eight months of hog hunting on public land if you choose to.  My inexpensive .50 cal CVA wolf has worked well on hogs over the past few years.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 12, 2021)

Yep, get a muzzle loader. I got a cva wolf on the advice of @jbogg and others and seems great so far. I got a nice basic black iron sights model for a couple hundred bucks. Very easy to carry and shoot.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 12, 2021)

Professor said:


> A really good reason to go buy a nice 22 mag or 17 caliber rifle.


 I've done pretty well with the LR variety of .22 rimfires over the years.


----------

